# Does the Sage Oracle Weigh the dose in the Portafilter before auto tamping?



## fosterjacob (Apr 17, 2017)

Good Morning All, I am very close to buying a Sage Oracle after owning a Sage Barista Express for 2 years. One thing that is bugging me and people don't seem to know in John Lewis etc is if the dose is weighed in the Portafilter and can be adjusted on the menu? I am a massive nerd when it comes to weighing out coffee and getting the right dose! Obviously, It would be impossible to change the dose amount once its been auto tamped...

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

As far as I know the oracle tends to dose around 20g I don't know how it does it though


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi it doesn't weigh - but it accurate to within 0.2g doses . This is based on around 20 shots I weighed when I had one . It will be more consistent I suspect if you keep the hopper topped up with 200g ish. @ronsil will be able to give you some more long term insight .


----------



## fosterjacob (Apr 17, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hi it doesn't weigh - but it accurate to within 0.2g doses . This is based on around 20 shots I weighed when I had one . It will be more consistent I suspect if you keep the hopper topped up with 200g ish. @ronsil will be able to give you some more long term insight .


Ace Thanks for your help!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi - The Oracle does not weigh the dose nor is it adjustable to any degree.

No one seems to know what actually happens but I think there may be some sort of sensor that stops the grind at a certain level.

I have experimented with VST baskets but it doesn't work properly & the doses vary enormously.

Using the supplied basket the dose is pretty accurate.

I only put into the hopper the amount of beans I want to grind immediately. I allow 24 grams per shot which delivers a regular amount of 22.5 grams. I am prepared to waste to obtain regular results. I always clear any remaining beans through the grinder prior to starting a session.

Clenliness is paramount for consistant shots.


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

I think it's to do with back pressure as the auger fan spins. Once it senses (presumably with some sort of pressure switch) it begins to tamp. So as Ronsil says it stops at a certain level every time.

the idea is that this is not adjusted (it can be by a gram ish if tamp pressure adjusted)

if if you want a smaller dose the single basket weighs around 12g of coffee but I have to move the grinder 2 clicks to get a decent enough result for a flat white for my wife.


----------



## Leigh (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm interested in the single basket idea, is this a DB basket your referring to Wes?

cheers Leigh


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

fosterjacob said:


> Good Morning All, I am very close to buying a Sage Oracle after owning a Sage Barista Express for 2 years. One thing that is bugging me and people don't seem to know in John Lewis etc is if the dose is weighed in the Portafilter and can be adjusted on the menu? I am a massive nerd when it comes to weighing out coffee and getting the right dose! Obviously, It would be impossible to change the dose amount once its been auto tamped...
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!


No it's doesnt weigh.

It is accurate to plus or minus 0.3g

Yoh should not use a Single basket with it as I dont think single baskets are worth it full a stop.

It doses 21g can you alter it to some degree on the older models by a couple of grams. It's not a easy accessible function.

If you wanna geek out etc, then the grind on the Oracle is the massive, massive weak point.

All aabout compromise. Ease of use v entry level grinder.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Boots is right but I have found there is a difference at which different Machines deliver different doses.

Mine for example delivers 22.5 grams consistantly.

What makes a big difference is the use of different baskets. For example a VST changes the ball game completely giving inconsistant deliveries.

Much better to stay using the supplied double basket.

The built in grinder is the weak point but it is very capable of producing some very good results. Note the use of the word 'some' by which I mean not all beans. Its good. if finance allows, to keep a separate grinder on the go.


----------



## Leigh (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Wes,

how do you get on with the single basket? I'm after a smaller dose for some smaller acme cups I've recently purchased! Any info would be much appreciated ?

regards

Leigh


----------



## Jinsin456 (Sep 12, 2017)

There is a mechanical setting somewhere behind the auger fan. The white glove service guy adjusted the dose on my first one when he set it up as he said it wasn't dosing enough.

I'm not sure what he did but he used an allen key in about the auger fan, iirc when the fan was removed. I can't find any info about this but mine consistently doses 22.5g +/- about 0.2 which I can live with.


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

Fairly sure it's just back pressure on fan that triggers tamp. Nothing to do with weighing


----------

